# I got lathed... again



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I took advantage of WoodCraft's sale on a Nova DVR XP lathe.

This will replace a Jet 1236 that I acquired a few months back.

I also have a few year old Delta Midi lathe, so this should make a pretty flexible pair of tools.

I'm going to see if anyone in my local woodturning club is interested in the Jet 1236 before listing it anywhere.

Oh, and yes, I know that if there are no photos it didn't happen. However, it turns out that both of my sons are out of town, and I can't lift the 200lb box out of the car until I get some help. Hopefully soon <s>


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Alan,

That Nova DVR XP is one sweet lathe. You did good!

I think Bernie has that lathe and he loves it. If I were to ever have need for a larger lathe, that is the one I would most likely go for.

CONGRATS!


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Bob,

I've been eyeing it for some time. It is the right size for my shop, and it appeals to the techno-geek in me.

The $500 off sale was too much to resist <s>


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Alan I have had my DVR for 2 1/2 yrs. I love it. I added the bed extension and 300 lbs of sand to the stand. Smooth, solid and a joy to use.


----------

